# Making shampoo today



## Yooper (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm using a recipe directly from Catherine Failor's book, but in a much smaller quantity.  

It's 78% coconut oil, and 22% oo.  My husband has oily hair and skin and he's been using my CP soaps with good results, but doesn't like the liquid castile made via the glycerine method, so I thought he might like this combination. 

I'm using less lye than she recommends- I didn't figure out exactly what her superfat is, but I calculated mine at -2 and 0 for the KOH, and it's much less lye than she had in her book,  by quite a bit.  

I have phenolphthalein, but I just did a quick zap test (I'm at the mashed potato stage) and there is no zap so I feel that 0 superfat on soapcalc (using the KOH) means it won't be lye heavy.  There could be a little excess fat in there, but I'm not too worried about it as I don't care if it's totally clear.

I'll try to remember to update this when it's done, and when I find out how he likes the shampoo once it's diluted and bottled.


----------



## green soap (Dec 8, 2013)

KOH has usually a purity of 90% (your supplier should tell you this information) so a SF of -13 or -12% is in reality -2 or -3%.  

So your liquid soap will be superfatted, but this is probably a really good thing for a shampoo.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 8, 2013)

green soap said:


> KOH has usually a purity of 90% (your supplier should tell you this information) so a SF of -13 or -12% is in reality -2 or -3%.
> 
> So your liquid soap will be superfatted, but this is probably a really good thing for a shampoo.



It came out nice and clear, except for one thing.  I decided to add peppermint EO (just a tiny bit) and it immediately congealed.  It rose to the top, and I skimmed it off, and it looks fine in the jars now but I definitely took note of that!

I knew that about the KOH, but I think the calculator I used took that into account, as I tried the same calculator with NaOH, and the amount for the NaOH was significantly less.  Since it tested negative with phenolphthalein, but is still clear I assume it's not too superfatted but it's definitely not lye-heavy (my fear).

I am no expert on this, but it seems to me that if I go only slightly lye heavy, or at 0 superfat- ish  that I don't have to neutralize since adding water would also neutralize a bit during dilution.  I think I prefer that over going way lye heavy and then neutralizing.  That is, as long as the soap works out of course!


----------



## Yooper (Dec 10, 2013)

My husband used this today for the first time.

I put some in a little bottle for him, and have the rest in a bottle under the sink to sit for a bit.

He said he loved it.  He had tons of rich, thick lather, and it wasn't too drying for him.  He said he'll have to remember to use less, as he said he used a "regular amount" in his hand and it was way too much.  

I'll try it today as well, but since I have drier skin and hair I might find it too drying.


----------



## juliet (Dec 16, 2013)

Yooper said:


> I knew that about the KOH, but I think the calculator I used took that into account, as I tried the same calculator with NaOH, and the amount for the NaOH was significantly less.  Since it tested negative with phenolphthalein, but is still clear I assume it's not too superfatted but it's definitely not lye-heavy (my fear).



NaOH has a much lighter molecular weight than KOH (about 40 vs 56) that's why the same formula will result in a lesser amount of NaOH than KOH.  It's not necessarily an indicator of whether the calculator is taking the purity into account.  You could check that by dividing the NaOH amount by 40 and multiplying it by 56 and comparing that to the calculated KOH value.  If it's equal, the calculator is not considering the KOH purity.  If it's less, then the calculator is considering the KOH purity.  I know that SoapCalc does not take the KOH purity into account so you need to up the value it gives you by 10%.  Found that out the hard way :crazy:


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2013)

What Juliet said so very well. Yep....


----------



## Yooper (Dec 16, 2013)

juliet said:


> NaOH has a much lighter molecular weight than KOH (about 40 vs 56) that's why the same formula will result in a lesser amount of NaOH than KOH.  It's not necessarily an indicator of whether the calculator is taking the purity into account.  You could check that by dividing the NaOH amount by 40 and multiplying it by 56 and comparing that to the calculated KOH value.  If it's equal, the calculator is not considering the KOH purity.  If it's less, then the calculator is considering the KOH purity.  I know that SoapCalc does not take the KOH purity into account so you need to up the value it gives you by 10%.  Found that out the hard way :crazy:



Great info, thanks!!!!


----------



## carolyntn (Dec 18, 2013)

> I know that SoapCalc does not take the KOH purity into account so you need to up the value it gives you by 10%. Found that out the hard way/QUOTE]
> 
> Do I need to increase the amount of lye by 10% if I am using SoapCalc to compensate?
> 
> ...


----------



## juliet (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, it does mean that. I superfat my castile at 10% and it still dilutes clear. Don't know why.


----------



## carolyntn (Dec 18, 2013)

Juliet, do you use Soapcalc and set superfat at 0 thus giving a 10% superfat?  Do you use glycerin method?  I do and I wonder if this has something to do with it.  When I first started liquid soap, and used the water method, I would not get a clear dilution if there was any superfat.  Now using glycerin method, I have, in essence, an 8% superfat and clear dilution!
Ah! the conundrums of soaping!
Carolyntn


----------



## juliet (Dec 18, 2013)

I wrote my own spreadsheet to do the calcs. I do use the glycerine method and I think that's why it comes clear.


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 24, 2013)

juliet said:


> NaOH has a much lighter molecular weight than KOH (about 40 vs 56) that's why the same formula will result in a lesser amount of NaOH than KOH.  It's not necessarily an indicator of whether the calculator is taking the purity into account.  You could check that by dividing the NaOH amount by 40 and multiplying it by 56 and comparing that to the calculated KOH value.  If it's equal, the calculator is not considering the KOH purity.  If it's less, then the calculator is considering the KOH purity.  I know that SoapCalc does not take the KOH purity into account so you need to up the value it gives you by 10%.  Found that out the hard way :crazy:



I did not know this. Thank you! I used soapcalc to calculate my recipe with 0% SF, but had considered doing a batch with SF -- glad now that I didn't.

Also, regarding diluting clear with the glycerin method, I used the 50-50 method and it also diluted crystal clear.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2013)

SM3 will take into account the purity of your KOH just enter it from the numbers given by your supplier.


----------



## srenee (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. Im making shampoo and conditioner today.


----------

